# Address to send the Cigars for the Troops donations



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

I saw a post with two addresses and then, can no longer find those two addresses. The only address I found was this one. Is this where I should send the @ForceofWill donation?

Troop Donations
128 Delaware St
Staten Island, NY 10304

CTBlankenship


----------



## RocknRoll (Jul 22, 2013)

Here you go!!



socalocmatt said:


> Good morning puffers!
> 
> Rock31 and I have just about run out of supplies for the Troop Donations, this week we received four new requests for cigars and we are not able to currently fill these requests.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just received a nice box from your establishment, I believe another Puffer ordered through you, thanks again!


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Does anyone know if Rock31 give you a Tax Receipt, is his Troops Charity a Non Profit?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Does anyone know if Rock31 give you a Tax Receipt, is his Troops Charity a Non Profit?


You don't need a receipt to deduct on your taxes unless the individual contribution value is in excess of $250.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

But you have to list the real name of the Charity. I tried to google Donation for Troops to see if the re were TAX EXAMPT, and did not find them. I do not file taxes, but give my receipts to my Son in Law as he need all the breaks he can swing.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> But you have to list the real name of the Charity. I tried to google Donation for Troops to see if the re were TAX EXAMPT, and did not find them. I do not file taxes, but give my receipts to my Son in Law as he need all the breaks he can swing.


See now that's actually cheating on taxes! LOL

I wouldn't worry about it, though. It only comes into play if he gets audited. In which case I doubt the IRS is going to worry over a minor charitable contribution entry, particularly since one is not required to hold receipts for those under $250. And besides, my CPA has never asked me to list the names of Non-Profits, just the total amounts in merchandise and in cash.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

...cheating on your taxes... now that's funny.

No different than not telling the guy who robs you at gunpoint that you have more cash in your front pocket after he demands you hand him your wallet.

#.Gov=OrganizedCrime


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I need to get a small package together, get it mail to support what I feel is a VGC (very good cause).


----------

